# Kellogg eye center info on ged



## JudyK (Dec 17, 2009)

Dr. Raymond S. Douglas, M.D., PhD., treated the patients while at UCLA. According to Dr. Douglas, "treatment with rituximab calmed inflammation, stopped progression of the disease, and saved the patients from having to undergo surgery." You can check out the entire Kellogg Eye Center news release by clicking here.

http://eyesee.typepad.com/


----------



## Andros (Aug 26, 2009)

Judy K said:


> Dr. Raymond S. Douglas, M.D., PhD., treated the patients while at UCLA. According to Dr. Douglas, "treatment with rituximab calmed inflammation, stopped progression of the disease, and saved the patients from having to undergo surgery." You can check out the entire Kellogg Eye Center news release by clicking here.
> 
> http://eyesee.typepad.com/


Thank you so much, Ms. Judy!! Good to see you here as always!


----------

